# Clomid and Clear Blue fertility monitors



## MillieMoo

I was just wondering if you know if the Clear Blue fertility monitor work whilst taking Clomid.

I started using a monitor this month but i also started my first round of Clomid.

I took clomid on days 3-7 and i'm now on day 8 of my cycle. All the previous days the monitor has shown low fertility, however today it has risen to high fertility. I know its not yet at peak fertility and says it can stay at High fertility for about 5 days until you reach your peak.

Do you think it is working or do you think its a bit of a con as 'normal' women with 'normal' cycles would usually begin to get closer to ovulation now.

I would really like to hear your story's if you've got any?

Thanks!


----------



## Lyns

You can get an increased amount of 'high' days ion a CBFM on Clomid, as Clomid inreases your oestrogen prudction....one fo the hormones the CBFM senses.

It should still give you a 'peak', but it may take more 'high's than usual to get there.


----------



## helen1234

hiya hun, 

i use my cbfm and i'm on clomid i onl ever had one fetility bar and day 8 to day 21 till i ovulated was high fertility, i combine my cbfm with clearblue digi ovulation (the smily face one) and i it picked up my ovulation on both cycles so i'm 100% sure you'll be fine pin pointing the big O day with cbfm while on clomid.

good luck hunni

xx


----------



## Farie

I used mine through all my clomid cycles, as Lyns said, you may get more HIGH days in the 1st couple of cycles, but apart from that it works fine :hugs:


----------



## MillieMoo

Thanks all. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!
I will also use OPK's aswell just to cross check it.


----------



## lili24

Hey, I remember reading something the handbook about Clomid affecting the readings. We have a CBFM thread in the TTC forum and a lady has started Clomid this cycle whilst using the monitor. I think she is finding an increased number of high days, but peaks should still come as normal. I back my CBFM up with temping and find that the two match up perfect, so it doesn't seem a con. Good luck xx


----------



## Phexia

I used my CBFM with Clomid (3-7) and it worked the first cycle :) Here's what I got:

CD 6 - LOW
CD 7 - LOW 
CD 8 - LOW
CD 9 - HIGH
CD 10 - HIGH 
CD 11 - HIGH 
CD 12 - HIGH 
CD 13 - HIGH 
CD 14 - HIGH 
CD 15 - HIGH 
CD 16 - HIGH
CD 17 - PEAK
CD 18 - PEAK


----------



## MillieMoo

Phexia, thats great news. I got my first high on day 8 and i got another this morning. I can't wait to get my peak but we're gonna start B'ding on Thursday and do it every other day until my peak comes just incase its slightly wrong.

I also temp so like you said Lili i will hopefully be able to match the two up. 

I'm so excited about my first round of clomid and feeling very optimistic!


----------



## Lyns

Some people may consider this slightly obsessive, but for this (also my first round of Clomid) I am also doing OPK's, aswell as CBFM and temping. Just because I know I get a +ve OPK the day before I go peak on my monitor, and I just (this time) want that warning as we are trying to bring Ov forward slightly for me. My OH works away a lot, so that gives me chance to 're-call him' :D

Lots of luck to you....its nice to see someone at a really similar stage as me on their first round (I'm taking 100mg - CD 2-6....how about you?). I'm feeling good about it too, so please, keep in touch and let me know how you get on! xx


----------



## Phexia

I did the same Lyns ;) OPK's and temping with the CBFM. I needed to make sure I had ovulated. Here's a link to my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1e74d8 I also used pre-seed on the PEAK days and had LOADS of :sex: as you can see :rofl:


----------



## Lyns

Thanks for the link to the chart Phexia.....nice to see a successful Clomid chart....then I can see how mine might go....fingers crossed!

Don't think I'm needing Preseed though, I was warned Clomid may have a adverse effect on EWCM...its had the opposite and I cant believe how much I have got!


----------



## Phexia

Lyns said:


> Don't think I'm needing Preseed though, I was warned Clomid may have a adverse effect on EWCM...its had the opposite and I cant believe how much I have got!

Nice :thumbup: Good luck girls :D :hugs:


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi Lyns. This month i took mine on cd3-7 because i had my appointment on day 3 so he told me to start taking it straight away. Usually i will do 2-6.
I'm on cd10 today and i can see from your chart you're on cd12, is that right? So i looks like we're at almost the exact same time. 
We will definately have to keep this thread going to so we can do it together. 
I really don't know when to expect ov but i'm hoping sometime between cd12-18. I'm getting alot of CM too (sorry tmi) so i think i will be ok but i do have some zestica just incase.
My CBFM was still showing high this morning and when i pull the test stick out i am beginning to see another blue line appearing so i'm guessing the times getting nearer!

Lets hope our charts look like phexia's by the end of the month then we can move over to first tri together (wishful thinking!)


----------



## Lyns

Another high from my monitor too. I don't usually Ov until about day 18, but my FS was hoping that this would bring Ov forward. To be fair, I def feel like there is something going on......it sounds odd to say but I'm just more aware of sensations in the ovarian area.

OPK's have a faint line liine, so maybe that means it'll get stronger later x


----------



## MillieMoo

I know what you mean when you say stronger sensations. I have been feeling things that i don't usually. i know it sounds wierd but its almost like i can feel them working. I got a very faint line on my OPK tonight but i know its still early days.


----------



## Lyns

MillieMoo said:


> I know what you mean when you say stronger sensations. I have been feeling things that i don't usually. i know it sounds wierd but its almost like i can feel them working. I got a very faint line on my OPK tonight but i know its still early days.

Yes, its exactly that feeling. Hard to describe.....but somethings 'stirring' :rofl:

Good luck with the OPK's! Are you :sex: already.....just in case?


----------



## MillieMoo

Not yet. We're starting on thursday because that will be cd12 and i think thats early enough. Dh can't cope with too much for too long so i need to be careful with my timings. Although this month we have no clue as to when ov might be. We'll just keep going everyother day until it happens. 
How about you?


----------



## Lyns

MillieMoo, Just noticed you are in Bristol......which hospital are you under? 

I'm under Southmead BCRM (although my location say North Wales - its kind of a work/home difference thing)

Just wondered.....sorry to pry if I'm being too nosey!


----------



## Lyns

Aha...cross posted (you in my journal) yes....same place....same girl! How funny!! xx


----------



## bird24

when i used mine on clomid i got a lot of high days and ended up giving up thinking it wasnt working but i got my BFP so i must have ovulated later ..... keep trying and you should see a peak


----------



## MillieMoo

Hi Brid 24. Can you remember what day you o'vd in the end? How many high days did you have? (i know it was a while ago now, lol)


----------



## MillieMoo

Sorry i meant to write Bird24


----------



## Lyns

:hi: Bird24.....goodness, I remember your BFP. Can't believe you are so far along! Hope you've had a happy pregnancy and have an even happier labour and entry to motherhood.

Do you mind me asking, how many rounds of Clomid did it take you? And were you ov'ing before? xx


----------



## kat08

Just wanted to share my experiences with clomid and CBFM so far. Last month I got highs from CD14 TO CD21 but no peak. My CD21 blood test showed I hadn't ovulated. This month I am on CD15 and still on lows - hope it sorts itself out soon!


----------



## mistrybrown

MillieMoo said:


> I was just wondering if you know if the Clear Blue fertility monitor work whilst taking Clomid.
> 
> I started using a monitor this month but i also started my first round of Clomid.
> 
> I took clomid on days 3-7 and i'm now on day 8 of my cycle. All the previous days the monitor has shown low fertility, however today it has risen to high fertility. I know its not yet at peak fertility and says it can stay at High fertility for about 5 days until you reach your peak.
> 
> Do you think it is working or do you think its a bit of a con as 'normal' women with 'normal' cycles would usually begin to get closer to ovulation now.
> 
> I would really like to hear your story's if you've got any?
> 
> Thanks!

Hi,

This is my first month in using Clomid with the CBFM, and im confused, as I had the following:
CD6 - CD13 - Low
CD14 - Medium
CD15 - High with egg
CD16 - High with egg
CD17 - Medium
CD18 - Low without asking me for a test stick

Its CD18 today and am confused about why it did not ask me for a test (i turned the monitor on within my test window) and gave me a low - does this mean my monitor is not working properly?
I was under the impression I would get more high days or egg days, but i've got the same results as last month, where i had a high with an egg for two days, with a medium either side.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks

Tina


----------



## Future Mama

You will always get 2 peak days (3 bars with an egg) every month. This indicates your lh surge which occurs prior to ovulation. You usually ovulate 24-48 hours after your first peak day. The way the monitor is programmed is you will always get a high day after your 2 peaks (as you are possibly still fertile) followed by low days (you are no longer fertile after ovulation). The high days before your peak indicates a rise in estrogen which happens before your lh surge. Based on your readings you most likely ovulated on cd16 (your 2nd peak day). The monitor will also always ask for sticks in multiples of 10. If you ovulate during the first 10 sticks it won't ask for more, which is why your monitor went to low without asking for sticks. I usually don't feed my monitor more sticks after the first peak since the monitor will always give me another peak, followed by one high and then lows. I hope this helped!


----------

